# Prüfung in Mönchengladbach-Umgebung?



## marv1n111 (29. April 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand ne Ahnung hat ob ich hier irgendwo (Mönchengladbach) die Prüfung machen kann?
Ich finde irgendwie nicht das was ich wissen will!
Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## Checco (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Prüfung in Mönchengladbach-Umgebung?*

http://www.brueggener-angelladen.de/Lehrgang.pdf

http://www.angelsport-saecker.de/index.htm

Du kannst auch ohne Lehrgang zur Prüfung, daß sollte wohl erstmal reichen#6
MfG  Checco
PS: Die Prüfung in Gladbach war aber schon


----------

